# Ficus sp. 'Panama' or Ficus punctata?



## Taron

So I originally purchased this plant as Ficus sp. 'Panama' or 'Lance Leaf' but recently seen this add on ebay.

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=281143899699&index=0&nav=WATCHING&nid=95190813632

so my question being which is the correct name for this plant?

Here are some more reference links.

http://allthingsplants.com/thread/view/15622/Who-am-I/

http://davesgarden.com/guides/pf/showimage/355489/#b

links showing punctata as a different plant

https://blackjungleterrariumsupply.3dcartstores.com/mobile/product.asp?itemid=2444

http://floraofsingapore.wordpress.com/2010/03/29/ficus-punctata/

PS this is an amazing plant and I would recommend buying it for any terrarium or vivarium.

here it is for sale 

https://blackjungleterrariumsupply.3dcartstores.com/mobile/product.asp?itemid=848

http://www.glassboxtropicals.com/ficus-sp-panama


----------



## dendrothusiast

Your not the first to question the origin of that ficus from"panama" as I too have seen that plant offered many times through asiatic exporters. I don't know how it ever came to be labeled from panama since no one has ever seen it growing in the wild there.

I see it offered as field collected through people I talk to in japan and indonesia and I must say they look like the same plant to me. However just looking at 2 plants by pictures is hard to say they're the same unless someone had both to compare with.


----------



## therizman2

From my understanding, this plant has never been seen in Panama as mentioned, and no one really knows how it ever got that name. I keep it listed as that, as if I dont know what it is, I keep it listed as what I purchased it as, at least then, all of the plants like it will be mislabeled the same way if that makes sense... so that hopefully one day when it is IDd correctly, everyone will know that Ficus sp. Panama is now whatever name is appropriate. Europeans have given it a couple of other names as well that I have seen, so I have no idea what it really is. The person you listed on eBay is pretty good with plants, I dont know if Id trust the latin name, but the location data is better than most Latin names IMO.

Yes, it is very nice, slower growing than most Ficus which is nice and once you get a tank full, has an amazing look. If you search around, you can find several pictures of Europeans with huge tanks that have the entire backgrounds covered. I am sure it is years of growth, but looks awesome.


----------



## Taron

I agree that seems to be the most logical thing to do. I don't believe it to be punctata at all as a few publishing show punctata to be exactly what Black Jungle has it as. The locality data is what threw me for a loop on eBay and yes that guy is very knowledgeable when it comes to plants.

If anyone else knows more please tell.

I would like to label it as ficus sp. 'Perak penisular, Malaysia' but won't do so until I know more. I am satisfied with ficus sp. 'lance leaf' for ID Purposes

thanks
Taron


----------



## therizman2

Taron, I would personally keep it labeled with the collection data. Everything that guy has he seems to have legitimate collection locations on. In the end, having a location a plant was collected can help lot in identifying it. However, with that said, more people will recognize the name Lance Leaf or Panama as that is what it is known as. So maybe Ficus sp. 'Lance Leaf' would be best, and then include the location data in the description and if you have a label printer (guessing you guys do), just put that under the name, plants enthusiasts will like having that data with the plant.


----------



## Taron

I definitely agree


----------



## Sammie

This is something I have been wondering about for a long time. 
Here in Europe it's mostly sold as punctata, but I've bought it as sp. Panama as well. 
No idea what it actually is, but I think it's pretty safe to say that it's the same plant.

Edit: Just looked at Tarons links. Is it possible that the "different plant" shown is mature foliage? 
Edit2: The black jungle link shows something completely different, but the plant shown on the floraofsingapore site looks similar to sp. "Panama".


----------



## Taron

That's a good point but I know my plant has been being grown for 6-8 years and hasn't become larger then maybe 2 inch leaves and that's me being very generous with the ruler. Also the leaves have stayed the same and kept the lance like shape. If someone has had this plant mature differently I would love to here about that for sure. .


----------



## Taron

This intrigues me 

http://www.pariscotejardin.fr/2012/12/ficus-punctata/

I used google translator to read it.

edit and this as well
the ficus ruginervia
http://floraofsingapore.wordpress.com/2011/11/08/ficus-ruginervia/


----------



## Sammie

I don't think mature foliage has anything to do with age, it's more height and light I believe (could be wrong though).

_F. ruginervia_, looks very similar to "lace leaf", but I don't know. Maybe I'm imagining but to me it looks like ruginervia has slightly broader leaves, and in the few other pictures I found on google it looks very different.
What a mystery.

I don't know, but I suspect that this thread would have had more responses if it was someone else who started this thread. I understand there are some resentment against Taron and I understand why some might not want to discuss with him.
But would you discuss this with me? I'm sure there are more people out there who's interested in this topic.


----------

